# Duck Nest in the Pig Shed



## Genipher (Jan 23, 2021)

Husband and I are currently building a duck house for our Muscovies but until then, I've noticed one of our gals has made a nest in the pig shed, next to the indent of pig beds. So far, the two pigs (KuneKunes, if it makes any difference) either haven't noticed the 2 eggs, don't recognize the eggs as potential food, or just don't care. Once the duck house is built, I'm going to move the eggs but until then, I'm leaving them where they are.

Has anyone experienced this before? Will the pigs eventually eat the eggs? If my Muscovy mama is determined to nest there, even after the duck house is built, will she be able to hatch out her clutch with the pigs around? Right now all the animals free range together (ducks, chickens, pigs) because we haven't created fenced areas for each group of animals. That will change soon but until then...are the eggs at risk?


 KuneKunes Penny and Luke


 
Daisy duck with her current ducklings.
She's started laying a new clutch in the pig shed.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 23, 2021)

I think your pigs are regarding the eggs as some strange kind of vegetable you're trying to trick them into eating. They are being very resistant!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh yeah, it probably won't take long for the pigs to discover a lovely breakfast delivered right to them. Being Kune Kune pigs and small, they may not discover that a duck dinner is a treat. But it wouldn't surprise if they ate the duck. I may be way out of line here, never having had Kune Kunes, but pigs are omniverous and they eat everything.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 23, 2021)

Baymule said:


> ... but pigs are omniverous and they eat everything.


I see you haven't read her other pig post. 😄


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> I see you haven't read her other pig post. 😄


No i haven't, why? Do they insist only on Oreo cookies?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't think the kunekunes would eat the grown muscovy...  but I have trouble thinking that they would skip out of yummy tiny ducklings...

Of course you have some CRAZY picky pigs...


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh, I have 2 kunekunes...   ours eat EVERYTHING we give them.

(I asked my kids to make sure... since they feed... )


----------



## Genipher (Jan 25, 2021)

Well today I noticed the pigs plowed up their straw to adjust their beds, I guess. Anyway, the 4 duck eggs were buried. 

They don't mess with the current ducklings but they're not newborns, er, new-hatched, so the pigs don't try to eat them. I hadn't even thought about how they might try to eat ducklings. Yikes!

Our little duck shelter just needs some stain to protect it from the weather and then some straw and, hopefully, we'll be able to transition the nest. Looks like I might have to convince my husband to build a second shelter because it's smaller than I thought it would be. We currently have 6 ducks (3 of them are ducklings but almost half the size of their parents already) and only the babies like to cuddle together.

How blind are pigs, by the way? I can put a pear right under Penny's nose and she never sees it until I wiggle it around. Maybe that's why she hasn't bothered the eggs?  Though Luke can see pretty well so maybe he's just a gentleman when it comes to the duck family and their nest.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 26, 2021)

Duck eggs are gone today and my boy Luke isn't interested in his morning breakfast soooo...maybe he found them? I'm a little worried about him. I've only had him a short time but I've never seen him turn his nose up at food. He just wanted me to pet him. Rolled onto his side and just wanted me to give him attention.
Either he's full of eggs or, maybe, has an upset tummy from previous days blended celery, broccoli, and carrot mix??


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 26, 2021)

No piggy advice, I just wanted to say I like your signature. 👍


----------



## Genipher (Jan 26, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> No piggy advice, I just wanted to say I like your signature. 👍


Thanks


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes pigs will eat and actually love eggs......as well as poultry. Definately would seperate them.

Pigs actually have pretty good eye sight, they an see about 1/2mile vs humans who can see about 3 miles. More likely she just wants to be sure what it is before she eats it. My pet pig does it with everything i ever give him and he sees perfectly well.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 26, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Yes pigs will eat and actually love eggs......as well as poultry. Definately would seperate them.
> 
> Pigs actually have pretty good eye sight, they an see about 1/2mile vs humans who can see about 3 miles. More likely she just wants to be sure what it is before she eats it. My pet pig does it with everything i ever give him and he sees perfectly well.


That's actually pretty smart. Smarter than the dogs, who will snatch any food we toss at them and swallow it down without a thought!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 26, 2021)

Don’t keep them with poultry, it isn’t worth the heartbreak. Maybe kunes are different but my hogs have had several occassions where some hens wandered into the pen but they never made it out. Pigs are weird in the sense that everything can seem fine until one day you realize a few birds are missing. Plus they are going to eat the eggs.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 27, 2021)

luvmypets said:


> Don’t keep them with poultry, it isn’t worth the heartbreak. Maybe kunes are different but my hogs have had several occassions where some hens wandered into the pen but they never made it out. Pigs are weird in the sense that everything can seem fine until one day you realize a few birds are missing. Plus they are going to eat the eggs.


We have plans to pen up the pigs in a section of the yard. Hopefully, soon!


----------

